
Driver crashes his Tesla in autopilot mode because he thought it's self-driving - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/driver-crashes-tesla-autopilot-mode-8601488
======
Nomentatus
Arthur C. Clarke was right, any sufficiently advanced technology seems like
magic, so peeps trust it way too much (see digital voting technology.)

